# Posted On Craiglist



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Saw this on craigslist. Don't know how posting your picture hurts but we still all need to be careful. 


"Women, please don't post your photos on the internet of you, your young teenagers or your children, with your pets. I know this makes for a cute photograph, but I am a Criminal Justice major in college and the criminals of this world are becoming very diligent in finding women and children alone. One of the number one crimes internationally is human trafficking in young women, selling them into prostitution. And yes, this happens even in the US. 

Dateling just aired a program last night about a truck driver from NC who would find women home alone and murder them. Did you see the show? One murder was committed while the woman sat outside on her patio and her husband and son was in the house asleep. One woman was home alone asleep with her door unlocked; a young girl was asleep in her home but she had left the door unlocked for her brother. 

For your own safety, please don't post your photos on the internet !! Don't let someone come to your house to see your pet; meet them in a public place; don't give out your home or cell number. You can communicate with a potential buyer by email then meet at a designed public place. Bring lots of friends with you when you bring the dog. 

Don't trust people, be safe !!! Don't advertise the members of your family by posting their photos with your dog on the internet. Be safe !! Trust nobody with your personal life !!"


----------



## Krissy (Jul 15, 2009)

Great advice and :goodpost:


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Things like this are why when I go outside to smoke at night I take Zoe..lol. I don't know she would protect me but she doesn't look like the friendliest dog at night...HAHAHA




We must always be careful. Sometimes I think we all take our safety for granted!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

We got a Keno Monster running round here keeps all us in @ night.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I have also heard, if you crate your dogs at night, don't let people know, and make sure the crate is not visible through windows, as people can take advantage of that, and break in knowing the dogs can't protect you.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Things like this are why when I go outside to smoke at night I take Zoe..lol. I don't know she would protect me but she doesn't look like the friendliest dog at night...HAHAHA
> 
> We must always be careful. Sometimes I think we all take our safety for granted!


Give up that horrible habit girl! Please!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Dude with 5 pits in my house I dare someone to come mess with us lmao.... No one goes after little kids pictured with pitbulls lol..


You guys hear about that lady selling Ahlsa alpsos or something small like that and the guys came to her house to "look at pups" and robbed her and took her pups?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

smokey_joe said:


> We got a Keno Monster running round here keeps all us in @ night.


What is that?



FloorCandy said:


> I have also heard, if you crate your dogs at night, don't let people know, and make sure the crate is not visible through windows, as people can take advantage of that, and break in knowing the dogs can't protect you.


That is why Zoe and Charlie are not crate. Our insurance guy told us the same thing.



Proud Marine Dad said:


> Give up that horrible habit girl! Please!


I'm trying..LMAO.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i know im scared lol.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> I'm trying..LMAO.


Good girl! I quit almost 11 years ago after smoking for 19 years.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Ive got more guns than dogs, just come on in!


----------



## s.mariegreene (Oct 24, 2008)

well if they get past my 5 pits and 2 german shepherds I still have about 8 guns they can try to get past. 410, 12 gauge, 20 gauge, 22 rifle, 32 colt, and a colt 45 to name a few.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Only weapon I have is this....HAHAHA


----------



## s.mariegreene (Oct 24, 2008)

well that will work but I like my guns better.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

s.mariegreene said:


> well that will work but I like my guns better.


Well this is one of the reasons that my hubby said if we get another dog he wants a rottie and I have agreed. Be a great dog to protect the home and the other dogs. I wanted a german shepherd but all the hair would kill me..LMAO


----------



## s.mariegreene (Oct 24, 2008)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Well this is one of the reasons that my hubby said if we get another dog he wants a rottie and I have agreed. Be a great dog to protect the home and the other dogs. I wanted a german shepherd but all the hair would kill me..LMAO


one of my neighbors has a rottie, and he dont start barking untill my greman shephead does. my neighbor knows that when my shepherd goes to barking something is out there. she is the neighborhood watch dog. LOL


----------

